# *** NEWBEE MEMBER *** WELCOME ADVICE OR EVEN JUST CHIT CHAT ****



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone! 

I'm new to the site, and thought I would just take two secs to introduce myself. My name is Kim and myself and my husband are about to embark on our first cycle of IVF with meds starting on 11th February. 

In all honesty I am feeling complete and utter mixed emotions which I cannot pin point, I would love to talk to someone about it, as myself and John feel quite lonely surrounded in such a big experience. Talking to friends and family help and make it seem 'normal' in a strange way but I don't feel they truly understand as much as they really want too or able too. 

If anyone has advice, or would like to talk please feel to message me  

Bye for now K x


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey! Congrats on starting your journey to a bfp!! :')
Iv just finished my first ivf round if u have any questions dont be afraid to ask! 
Are u have short or long protocol? Xxx


----------



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh thank you!! Wow how did it go? when are you due to do a test? this is going to sound awful but im not entirely sure on the length of protocol? I seem to be clueless going into this, I mean I don't even know abbreviations on things


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

You'l pick them up  
Well i down regulated first (used buserelin injections to put my body in temp menopause)
Then we used stimms (used gonal f injections to make loads off follicles)
Then egg collection (e/c)
Then embryo transfer (e/t)
thats long protocol.

Official test date set by hospital (otd) is 5th feb
But i did test this morning and got a big fat positive (bfp)
Im only 7days past a 4 day transfer (7dp4dt) so bit early it might still be the trigger shot (injectiom u take to realease eggs) still showing in my pee! 

Hope the abbreaviations help lol! Everything went ok im a right whimp and im really proud injections dont hurt if u find nack of how close to belly button to do them. E/c was ok the drugs for sedation just sent me to sleep and i didnt feel a thing just sore when i came round. E/t doesnt hurt its actually amazing as u get to see embryo! 
How exciting for u! Bet u cant wait to get started xxx


----------



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

omg!! wow!! bet its hard not to get too excited until they confirm for you   but even so  

yeah im excited and scared and emotional all at the same time. its really odd! 

im starting histerone 11th, on 13th suprecur injections start then 28th scan & start evening course of menopur. Then cyclogest (which im dreading more than the injections!!) I also have ovitrelle too. We have scan again on 7th March and 10th March, ER after the 10th March. This is sounding lengthy so guessing long protocol? 

I've ordered a fertility bracelet, im not sure how effective they are, but I would rather be pushing my faith into the fact that it will help rather than not getting one then treatment not working and thinking I should of got one. I think that makes sense? 
I've also been watching a tonne of Youtube clips. I'm putting myself and John on a health kick 10 day programme, deflush the system and cleanse. 

Did you do anything in the run up to your treatment? 

xxxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Kim

Just popping by to wish you luck for your upcoming cycle  .

As for tips during treatment, just try to be healthy, lots of fruit, veg and proteins.  Take gentle exercise but listen to your body and don't push yourself, the drugs can make some people feel very uncomfortable.  Plan some nice treats for yourself to help with the emotional side of it all.  Cut out alcohol and lower your caffeine intake and make sure you're taking folic acid - I took pregnacare conception vitamin each day which has the folic acid plus other vitamins, you can get it in a his and hers pack so my hubby took the mens one to help as well.

I'm hopefully going to be cycling again in a few months so hoping 2014 is a lucky year for us all.

Congratulations MRsbp - nothing better than seeing those lines on the hpt!

Love
Dory
xxx


----------



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning Dory,

Thank you so much for your tips will def take them on board. Anything I can do I will do. I've realised pretty quickly I would be so much more heavily heart broken if I didn't give it everything I had and didn't get the BFP!! 

Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Kim xxx


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Dory
Feel deflated today as did another test same brand and the positive line was quite faint so thinking its prob the trigger shot!

We just ate healthy took vitamins 2 litres of water pint of milk 5 brazil nuts a day avacado a day
Then i used zita west cd but got bored and sacked that off as it just wasnt me. I bought orange knickers for e/c and e/t and iv worn orange nail varnish since! Lol might be silly but worth a shot.
I dont excersise much and i didnt want to suddenly start and mess with my body but i do do a lot of walking up and down and office all day at work so that was enough for me.
Must admit my size 8 clothes are feel very very snug i couldnt wear my trousers n jeans n tights any more when i started with injectiond as i was just swelled up and bloated. So i bought bigger tights and bigger leggings to wear till i go back to normal.

Sounds like long protocol to me!  

Xxxx


----------



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

try not to get too deflated, your body is going through some at the moment, wait till your date to test and i will keep all things crossed for you, (mind you im not there yet so its very easy for me to say, but try and keep positive) 

I've read alot, and orange seems to be a popular colour?! But think I might be stocking up on Orange knickers socks and anything else I can find. 

I havent heard of avacado and brazil nuts on a daily basis yet, maybe need to give that ago. 

K xxx


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks! I did another one and its much darker!! So anoying going to leave it now till my bloods on wednesday! 
Ha yeh get stocking up worth the try! Brazil nuts helps implantation not sure about avacados but there healthy! Xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrs BP

I had to go and get a digital one in the end and see it written in words, trying to make out lines, water marks etc is a nightmare!

Dory
xxx


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Good idea dory i think il do that tomos its just incase its still the trigger in my system that im nervous about! 
Congrats for u


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh it was fantastic to get our BFP but unfortunately I suffered a MMC in December Dory xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

to FF, Kim!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

 and 

Donna


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh gosh i'm so sorry Dory! I hope you never give up hope and that u have a healthy baby soon! Xxx


----------



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

MRS BP -    Let us know how you get on?! Only 2 sleeps left to find out... 

Starting my cleanse week this week, no caffeine healthy food etc. ahead of meds next week also trying to get into a sleep pattern so I can make my morning injections the same time every day. Hub works 12 hour shift work often nights so I'm at bit rubbish with routine! Actually ordered some orange bits to wear, and a fertility bracelet. Has anyone ever been on Burselin/Supafact & Menopur before what are the side effects? 

Thank you for that lovely welcome Donna! I'm still finding my way around! 

xxx


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Kim,

Well thats great getting prepared more than what i was haha!

I was on Buserelin.
I had to stay on them an extra week as well and here is a list of side effects i got:

Headaches
Heartburn
Insomnia
Forgetfulness (really badly)
Tiredness
Bloatedness

and a few others i cant remeber what tho on the spot! il keep thinking i was full of them but as soon as i started stimmulating they all disapeared and just got hip pain from the ovaries growing so big! Which had now come back this week and im thinking its cos im pregant  hopefully!

Will u be having pogestrone pessarries as well? There so delightful - not.

dont be worrying although i had loads of side effects they wernt that bad, i would do it all over again for sure and it goes so quick when you start!!!

I did another test this morning and its still BFP!  might do another one tomorrow i just dont want it to disapear!! im 9 days past transfer now and its been 15 days since trigger shot so surely thats out of my system for sure by now! I hope!! wednesday is too far away!!!! 

By the way i found that drinking as much water as i could (about 2 litres or so) really helped with the headaches so get hydrated!


----------



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

How exciting!! How many attempts have you had if you don't mind me asking?! 

Yes on the delightful pessaries as well, but I've read so much stuff on that med when it was a swallow tablet I'm actually glad it is a pessary!! Should of seen my hub when we found that out, he was in fits of laughter!! 

All those side effects sound awful, MEH!! Some people say they never get anything?! Which I'm not sure to believe or not.. 

Did you work at the same time of treatment? 

p.s. got on the water bandwagon, done 1.5 lts today and already fed up with water haha!!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Mrs BP - we're hopefully going for round 2 in April/May so keeping everything crossed for then  .

Dory
xxxx


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Well good luck Dory from the heart have my fingers crossed flr you xxxx

Kim
This is my first go! Self funded we have 1 nhs go but not till june july so thats why we paid one - too impatient! 

Yeh some ppl dont have any! Pessaries are horrible i hate using them! Ild rather inject lol thefe just messy! 
Yes worked all through it although was over xmas i had week and half off. But work let me work back all my appointments so that was great as you dont no when u need another scan! Have u told work? Im glad i did there so supportive! 

Haha yeh im sick of water too!! Xxx


----------



## KimGoddard (Jan 13, 2014)

Its been ageeeesss since last post so I hope everyone is doing well and cannot wait to catch up with everyone. 
Since last post heres an update on our cycle. 
Gotta to be honest was completely dreading the injections but safe to say I didn't get any side effects from them, until they carried me on a little bit longer due to PCOS, last Monday I was about down felt awful and was snippy at everyone worst thing was I knew I was doing it but I could not stop it! Wednesday we were back up for another scan... they had grown a small amount but we still had a lot of small follicles. The largest I had was 22mm rather than the 18 that they wanted. Although they were astounded that I had no pain or discomfort with as many follicles as I had 19 on one side and 11 on the other... There was a brief moment where they thought Id go in to the hyper stimulation... 
They decided that Friday was Egg Collection Day, (instant happiness that we got there) I have never been under any sort of sedation, didn't know of any allergies etc, so our lovely nurses were fab as we were laughing and joking about the most uncomfortable bed in the universe!! Didn't even know my legs could stretch as far as they did!!!  
So after apparently kicking and trying to get myself off the bed mid collection they gave me more sedation... Couldn't tell you of anything that happened only sort of remember squeezing the anaesthetist hand saying this really ****** hurts now!! 10 minutes later I was asking for hubby and my mam!
They advise you before hand you walk out of there an hour after coming too, usually after a cuppa and a rich tea... I then had an allergic reaction and being violently sick... Operation was at 8.30am left the IVF unit at 16.30. Suffice to say everyone is different!! 
Before we left we were told we had 17 Eggs!! 17!!! We have beaten the record of our current unit of 12...
Saturday morning, we get that call that all Friday evening we were really anxious about!! Tory advises us that we had 14 matured and 11 Fertilise!! Suddenly we now have a realisation of what is going on, turns out that ICSI was used rather than IVF. 
Were now awaiting to hear tomorrow morning when implant will be. 
I have been so focussed on getting to this point that it hasn't crossed my mind that we could actually be a family from this... 
This is our first cycle, and truth be told you have so many negatives thrown at you its hard to take in what actually could happen. Obviously, were still anxious and dreading the horrible 2 week wait... if anyone has any advice on how to deal with this - would gratefully be received. 
Hope to hear all your updates soon!!! 
xxxxxx


----------

